# i ordered lowlife  white russian x hindu kush (autoflowers) from dope-seeds



## garden_engineer (Oct 4, 2009)

i ended up getting 9 of them to germinate.one grew to about a 1/2 inch and all of a sudden died.that left me with 8 plants total.i now have found 3 males leaving 5 plants showing female.is this about the male-female ratio you guys have been getting from this breeders seeds?
They were just put under one of my 600 watt hps yesterday on a 20 on 4 off schedule.theyre about a 9-14 inches.until yesterday they were growing under a 4ft flour. shoplight. ill try to get some pics up for you.they have a very strong skunky scent to them.they definitley have a stronger scent then the skunk #1 x haze i grew,as well as the aurora indica i have grown.anyways,if youve ordered and grew some of these autoflowers from this breeder will you please let me know what your ratios were.- Thanks   
 :2940th_rasta::smoke1::watchplant:





ostpicsworthless:


----------



## DynaGlideGuy (Oct 5, 2009)

I too ordered FEM Auto's from them and out of the 9, 
3males BKush, 
3 didnt germ OIL, 
and 3 Soviets are struggling to survive as we speak

YMMV
Best wishes
"P"


----------



## Sultan of Sweetleaf (Oct 6, 2009)

I got 10 white dwarf from them and all 10 germed.  5 showed female 5 males put to death.  I'm now in week 6 and all is well.


----------



## garden_engineer (Oct 10, 2009)

ok,so all these plants are now about 2 feet tall and are flowering more and more everyday.i did end up killing one more male so my ratio is now 4 females outta 9 plants.i was thinking about ordering more but am having second thaughts.i mean...the plants are beautiful (crystals forming all over the leaves/buds) ...pretty much $80 for 4 plants.i think im gonna let these finish up a little more and then order more...im just not sure if i want more white russian x hindu kush or great white shark......??


----------

